# Smoke from under oil cap



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It may have been in the middle of a regen. 

Normal for hot oil to "smoke".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

When new mine gave off an odour for about a week or so. Then it stopped. 

I concluded that they were assembly, shipping and storage oils burning off. 

As I recall it smelled like the first time you turn on the furnace for the winter.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's the thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...cussion/24881-diesel-exhaust-smell-cabin.html


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> It may have been in the middle of a regen.
> 
> Normal for hot oil to "smoke".


Thanks. I wondered about the regen. Since it's new I wasn't sure what to look for with that. For normal regens it does not have any indicators on the instrument panel, right? My wife said there were no indicator lights on.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CharlesH said:


> Thanks. I wondered about the regen. Since it's new I wasn't sure what to look for with that. For normal regens it does not have any indicators on the instrument panel, right? My wife said there were no indicator lights on.


No immediate indication you're in regen. 

Just sometimes you can catch the cooling fan running with the engine stopped. But in a year of ownership I've only caught that maybe thrice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> When new mine gave off an odour for about a week or so. Then it stopped.
> 
> I concluded that they were assembly, shipping and storage oils burning off.
> 
> As I recall it smelled like the first time you turn on the furnace for the winter.


That's true - I forgot about that. It does kinda smell like hot plastic or something for the first couple thousand miles.

A regen will get it real hot under the hood, if it was indeed happening. Several owners here have reported it smelling like something's very hot or burning, but it's something that is almost transparent in normal driving - unless, as Tomko said, you catch it screaming the engine fan when you shut the car off.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

CharlesH said:


> Thanks. I wondered about the regen. Since it's new I wasn't sure what to look for with that. For normal regens it does not have any indicators on the instrument panel, right? My wife said there were no indicator lights on.


it will show that its burning more fuel during a regen. that's the only indicator while driving.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That's true - I forgot about that. It does kinda smell like hot plastic or something for the first couple thousand miles.
> 
> A regen will get it real hot under the hood, if it was indeed happening. Several owners here have reported it smelling like something's very hot or burning, but it's something that is almost transparent in normal driving - unless, as Tomko said, you catch it screaming the engine fan when you shut the car off.


I noticed the same odors, and that they seemed to be more intense during the first 3-4 regens (2000 miles or so). After that, the constant smell, as well as the more intense odor during regens both declined until pretty much gone. As said by others, this seems to be residue or protective coatings from the assembly process burning off during the first month or so of operation.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 30, 2014)

oilburner said:


> it will show that its burning more fuel during a regen. that's the only indicator while driving.


I drove it this morning and noticed a significantly lower mpg this morning. I suppose that could have been it doing a regen if it wasn't done last night when my wife got home. 15-20 minutes into my ride to work the mileage went back to normal. No odor at work and no odor when I got home. Thanks everyone for the info and advice!


----------

